# هام : امتحانات ال IQ لو عندك Interview ضرورى لكل مهندس



## x_man700 (20 أبريل 2007)

لو عندك Interview في شركة كبيرة ومهمة هتلاقي ان في جزء من Interview عبارة عن امتحان ال IQ

واختبار ال IQ دا هو عبارة عن اختبار لقياس قدرات العقل والذكاء.........................
لو انت مش متدرب كويس واتفاجإت بالامتحان هيبقى في مشكلة كبيرة ومممكن تضيع عليك فرصة الشغل...................

مدة الاختبار 30 دقيقة

للتحميل :

Download​
وعاوز اعرف ايه رأيكم

وأرجو التثبيت لأهمية الموضوع


----------



## x_man700 (20 أبريل 2007)

ومستنى الردود بعد التجربة ...................... وشكرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## x_man700 (20 أبريل 2007)

دا اللينك تانى علشان لو الاول مش شغال 

http://rapidshare.com/files/27000397/IQ_Exams.rar​


----------



## م.الـحـربي (20 أبريل 2007)

الامتحانات تختلف من شركة لاخرى .. وهذا نموذج سهل جداا 

وشكراا على الموضوع ..


----------



## مسبح بحمد الله (10 مايو 2007)

ياريت المزيد وشكرا


----------



## علاء الحوارات (10 مايو 2007)

يا اخوان ليش ترفعوا على الربيد شير ممكن ترفعوا لى موقع اخر ومشكووووووووررر اخي


----------



## eng_akyq (12 مايو 2007)

يا ريت تحطها على mihd أو أي موقع اخر إلا RIPID SHARE


----------



## mouathmf (26 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## freeyassir (4 يونيو 2007)

thank you for your working


----------



## اهات911 (4 يونيو 2007)

thank you= شكرا لك


----------



## hammhamm44 (8 يونيو 2007)

thanks and if another IQ test found, Please upload to expand the IQ tests


----------



## مهندسة جادة (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## ادور (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## amsaad (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و أتفق مع الأخ المهندس الحربي و لكن على كل حال شكرا لك لمجهودك و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## mbo7a (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمود علاء (28 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------

